

Processing Style Graphics with Python - etrautmann
http://code.google.com/p/pyprocessing/

======
urza
There is also NodeBox <http://nodebox.net>

~~~
dubya
NodeBox also has the tremendously useful "clip to path" which Processing does
not.

